# Week One down!



## NewWood80 (11 Aug 2012)

Hey folks. So I've had my saw now for a week and things are going really well and I'm loving using it. I've been cutting 6mm hardwood ply and have down a couple little jigsaw type things. 
What I really want to say is that after reading the post's about quick release clamps, you are all spot on, pierce work is very time consuming when you have to hunt the Allen key all the time. After looking into buying the hegner ones I decided I'd have a quick try at making something similar in work before I spent the cash. 
So a wing nut ,a 4mm bolt later and a fair bit of super Loctite I have my very own quick release clamps.

Sorry, this was just a crappy post so hopefully I'll be allowed to post some pics of what I've been working on in my next one........


----------



## Grahamshed (11 Aug 2012)

Well, you are on 6 posts so lets have the pics


----------



## NewWood80 (11 Aug 2012)

Hmmmm... I keep trying but it says my file is invalid..... Any ideas???


----------



## Grahamshed (11 Aug 2012)

The pictures need to be very small (low resolution ) files to be loaded directly onto the forum, otherwise you need to use a host like photobucket and link to them. Not sure if this is your problem though.


----------



## NewWood80 (17 Aug 2012)

Sorry for the delay, had a busy weekend and the plymouth fireworks competition this week so I've been out all week.

http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh494/JamesWagner/

Hopefully the link will work. The bike was my first go at something complicated and the plaque was a present for my stepdads birthday last sunday.


----------



## Blister (17 Aug 2012)

NewWood80":f6p3fbf7 said:


> Hmmmm... I keep trying but it says my file is invalid..... Any ideas???




Set your camera to 256K , 640 x 480 pixels 

then upload direct from your hard drive 

Or re-size any photos you have to this file size , and all should be good :wink:


----------



## mac1012 (17 Aug 2012)

they look really nice lovely quality , what scroll saw do you have ? have you thought about selling them ?

I know its a trade off between time spent and trying to get your money back and at a price people can afford , i been selling craft items made on my hegener for the past couple of years , toddlers rocking horses , angels , crossess , love hearts, words my designs are simple but crisp and finished to a high standard., 

your work is far more skilled and take time to produce but i dont know if you could batch cut them ? the guiness and the motorbike have a blokey universall apppeal that would sell well at christmas , fathers day etc , if you do decide to to make and sell them put me down for first order ! if you need any advice on making and selling your own stuff i would be happy to pass on my limited experience  

Mark


----------



## NewWood80 (17 Aug 2012)

Thanks, yeah I have thought about selling stuff. Its just more practice at the minute. 

I bought myself a AWFS18, i was looking into something for around £100 at the start but from reading the posts on this forum i decided to spend some real money. In the long run I want to sell. Ive been looking into setting up a self employment tax thing which will enable me to sell.

Im not sure about batch cutting them as i said Ive only had my saw a week or so. the Guinness plaques im not sure if i would be able to sell due to copyright laws etc. if anyone knows anything about that sort of stuff any advice would be great.


----------



## mac1012 (17 Aug 2012)

yeah never thought about the copyright ! well to say you havent been doing it long your qaulity is really good , the motorbike is really nice , by batch cut i mean sanwiching two pieces of wood together either by double sided tape or pins so you get two for price of one ! but depends what the double thickness would be and hardness of wood as to whether small blade could cope with it , something you could exeperiment with , for example if two together would be too thick to cut then make out of smaller thickness material , trial and error i guess , i dont do it much as my p ieces are fairly straight forward where i guess your peices being more labour intensive doing two together could be more cost effective, just an idea :lol: on the seling front a bit of advice a small buisness advisor gave me was , it dosent matter what you like its what the customer likes , its about coming up with ideas that people would want to buy , i could come up with the most beautifull creation in my eyes but other people might not think so.!!

when you doing stuff for your own pleasure it dosent matter what anybody else thinks , but that changes if you wanting other peole to part with their money for your work. 

its not an exact science i have peices sell better than others and at different times of the year . i show a lot off stuff to work colleauges and assess their reactions !!

Any way i waffling on now , all the best mark


----------



## NewWood80 (17 Aug 2012)

Thanks Mark, thats some good advice. Its all stuff I will learn in the process I guess, Im 31 so have a full time job so at the moment its all about enjoying what I make and if people want to buy things than thats a real bonus. I have been asked to try another bike for a colleague at work, a Truimph Thunderbird so will be hopefully getting that done this weekend. I struggle with ideas sometimes so having peole ask me to if i can do something makes things a lot easier. Im sure i'll be on Christmas presents in the next month or so. It is great how everyone loves something hand made instead of shop bought, no thought gifts.

James


----------



## mac1012 (17 Aug 2012)

well there you go , you cant get better research than someone asking you to make something !! looks like you might have found a good line with the motorbikes i think lot of guys would like them and if you can do diff types of bikes... maybe get some in your local motorbike shop ! sure they would go down a treat , do they stand up or lay flat of both ?


i work full time too on annual leave at moment i just sell at craft fairs on ebay, and just got a craft shop in my local town to stock some of my christmas angels 

i also make blank items for a craft seller and then they decorate themselves i just charge for making the shapes.

ebays quite good when you get up and running try selling some on there


----------



## NewWood80 (17 Aug 2012)

so are you registered as self employed?


----------



## mac1012 (17 Aug 2012)

so why you ask ?


----------



## mac1012 (17 Aug 2012)

all i will say is i have looked into this quite a lot and there is different options available to you depending on your personal circumstances , your best bet is to speak to your local taxman


----------



## NewWood80 (17 Aug 2012)

All the info I've looked at says that if you are selling for a profit then you need to be registered. I will stop the questions now as it feels this is getting a little bit of a hectic discussion.

On a different note I have just finished the triumph bike I was asks to do. I'm not sure if I'm totally happy with it but my girlfriend says that it's good. I ran out of fine blades whilst cutting the triumph logo out and the ones I used were not as good at cornering. I trust my girlfriends opinion tho so see what my colleague says. 

James


----------



## NewWood80 (17 Aug 2012)

Here's a pic:

http://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh4 ... a59c6f.jpg

i will dig out my old camera soon so i dont have to use photobucket. its a bit of a pain in the buttocks!


----------



## loftyhermes (17 Aug 2012)

James I'm with you on this one, there are no options, if your selling anything (making a profit or not) you have to register with the taxman.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## mac1012 (17 Aug 2012)

im not getting into a discussion about the taxman as what i find happens on here the thread starts one way then starts going another.

the question was asked if you have to be registered as self employed in my research no you dont 

registering as self employed and paying tax on extra earnings are entirely different things and you dont have to be registered as self employed if it is a small cottage buisness as an extra income you can just pay tax on your extra earnings , i never said you didnt have to be registered lofty i said there are different ways of going about it.

but feel free guys to do what you think is best and ill govern my own affairs with all due respect 

i will end my posts to this thread and good luck with the bikes on a more positive note if you click your files and click edit then resize to smallest size you will be able to post directly onto the site which is much easier


----------



## stevebuk (17 Aug 2012)

like Mark i dont want to enter into a debate either, but i cut out scroll stuff and sell loads of it, and yes you do need to be registered if you earn income thats not taxed, my work is my hobby but i am a registered business and pay my way on my cutting..

Nice work by the way..


----------



## NewWood80 (17 Aug 2012)

I didn't mean or want to start a debate, I do apologise for that.

Thanks, I'm really enjoying my scrolling.


----------



## mac1012 (17 Aug 2012)

Ok no worries glad you are enjoying your scrolling i find it very relaxing after my.day.job i love just taking apiece of wood and going.into my.workshop and turning.it.into something i am.in.the.process of.reorganizing it while.i am off just had a sander arrive from axminster and a box of goodies to look forward to sorting tomorrow 
tc mark


----------

